# Round 1 - Game 2: Heat @ Hawks (4/22/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 1 - Game 2

Hawks Lead Series 1-0*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley | Daequan Cook | Jamario Moon
Yakhouba Diawara | Chris Quinn | Jamaal Magloire
Joel Anthony | Mark Blount | Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami pretty much has to improve in all areas of their game from Sunday since they did absolutely nothing right. 

The 2nd quarter turned the last game around. They cannot have the same dumb turnovers they made on Sunday because they lead to fast break opportunities for the Hawks. And in that 2nd quarter, that's how they very quickly built the lead from 8 to 20. 

12 turnovers led to 18 fast break points in the 1st half. Miami averaged 12 turnovers a game during the entire regular season and were 8th best in fast break D. Hopefully Miami plays more like they did throughout the regular season in these 2 areas or else it'll get ugly once again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant play worse that we did. The veterans in particular should be angry, as theyve been here before.

Wade will not have 2 bad games in a row.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

i'm not sure if i'm looking forward to this or dreading it. hopefully coach makes the appropriate adjustments.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

First thing Miami needs to do to pull out a win: SHOW UP

last game was absolute torture to watch. every minute that passed i felt like someone was stabbing me in the stomach. We all know they play better than that. I dont know wtf happened.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Miami pretty much has to improve in all areas of their game from Sunday since they did absolutely nothing right.


:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> i'm not sure if i'm looking forward to this or dreading it. hopefully coach makes the appropriate adjustments.


Yeah, I think there's very little chance for the Heat to win this one but hopefully they actually decide to show up and make it a game the whole way through.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones will start again tonight.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Best of luck


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Our nerves should be calmed after Sundays ridiculious performance


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Our nerves should be calmed after Sundays ridiculious performance


Cant get any worse than it was on Sunday.....or can it? mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GregOden said:


> Best of luck


:cheers:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate the fact that Jones is starting.

And I'm probably going to miss the majority of this game. I'm going to tivo it but I don't think I have the patience to not check the scores on my phone until I get home.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Tim Legler says this is a must win for the Heat. 

**** you Tim.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Muyst win? dont agree at all


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Muyst win? dont agree at all


I wouldn't say "must-win" but getting down 0-2 isn't very ideal...

I'm bringing it back to '06. The superstitions are back from all of those playoff games:

Ate the same meal before every game (only time I ventured off were the 2 losses in Chicago, 1st rd)
White Haslem jersey usually was more lucky than the Black Wade (going Haslem tonight, wore Wade on Sunday)
and most important
ALCOHOL - watched last game sober (yuck) and started pre-gaming tonight with plenty of time before tip. :champagne:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio with the tip!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

They switched matchups...

Wade on JJ
JJ on Marvin

1st foul on Wade now, you better switch Spo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2nd time it was Chalmers fault...gotta wait for the screen to be set homie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf? Stop moving when setting a screen!


----------



## hdx (Jul 21, 2007)

what a bad start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone shoot that ****ing bird :laugh:

JJ for 3333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ 33333333333333333333333

I like us focusing on JO right off the bat, let's try and get him going - Inside/Out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How about a ****ing delay of game warning for a damn animal on the court?

Can we set a fire around the court?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement to get UD that shot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUdonis for 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sub out Rio...wide open, not ready to shoot, missed 3...

Bring in Quinn or move Wade to the point and play DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario's got to make those. They are not even contesting his shots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn...good look by Wade to UD, Marvin just made a hell of a play...we need those


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> How about a ****ing delay of game warning for a damn animal on the court?
> 
> Can we set a fire around the court?


Seriously.. I tuned in to see a bird on the backboard - wtf..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whenever Bibby's on Wade because of a switch, we need to clear that side of the court and let Wade go 1 on 1 and force them to help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO's active on those boards tonight. Good to see.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO with a nice shot in traffic...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Jermaine.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to JO for the ****ing slam



Udonis is doing a hell of a job on JSmith


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine FTMFW!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade drives right to the rim!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade...333!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio's 2nd...horrible close-out on Bibby

Moon & DQ in, Wade to the point


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If we end up winning this game, it will be a very successful road trip. Lets keep this up!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

They are calling the game a lot tighter tonight...very advantageous to us so far

18-13


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great tempo to this game so far. This is where the Heat have to try to keep it at.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Evans just can't keep up with Wade. He's gona get called for those slight bumps and double-hand checks all night, hopefully.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

OH MAN, Beasleys braids, jeeeeez


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> OH MAN, Beasleys braids, jeeeeez


No joke....WTF!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound by Beasley


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice rebound by Beasley - wtf just noticed his hair..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> No joke....WTF!


gotta make free throws fellas!

damn....Horford's 2nd though, good news


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

J-Smoove with a huge jam..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll take Def. 3 seconds all game long...

We're keeping them out of the lane, it's working.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

How many 3-second violations do we want to pick up WTF.

^ Agreed though, it is perhaps worth the defence we're playing keeping ATL out the lane.

And damn, Beasley's hair again.. lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great tip in by Moon!

24-18 Miami after 1

Very good quarter for the Heat. Gotta keep this game played at this tempo.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You see Wade's face right now? He's angry. I love it


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Moon with the follow!

Good hustle so far.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

24-18 Heat, End of the 1st

What's the difference?

WE'RE OWNING THE GLASS!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beaz is going hard on the glass, we need his athleticism to counter Atlanta's badly. In fact, we need his rebounding and athletic ability more than his scoring. Don't need that hair though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is out right now. Cant afford many slip ups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 second violation...on Atlanta. Finally.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Keep up the D...we need Beas or someone to step up without Wade on the floor


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario made a layup


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No easy buckets at the rim - I like it!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 33333!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I love it - No easy Buckets!

Jamaal ****ing Magloire will own you at the rim...make them shoot FT's!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Kat gets his 1st hard foul of the playoffs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Magloire just bodying people.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 again

Good hustle fellas!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ 333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great hustle!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How much longer are you gonna keep Wade out? It's about that time...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Kat draws the charge!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Cat takes the foul....

Magloire vs. Pachulia - UFC 101


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll keep taking these 3 in the keys...we're packing it in the lane and forcing them to be a jump shooting team

Bibby is hurting us on wide open 3's, but that's expected. If we can get out to him, we're doing fine. Keep being strong on the glass, low turnovers.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bibby with the flop.. Chalmers picks up a 3rd foul.. :uhoh:

Wade back in.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasssssssssssssssssssssssley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the J


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley knocks down another J!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damn too many easy buckets....get back on D bigs

2nd on J-Smith


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas has to attack quick...don't let the double come

Wade's 2nd on the foul on JJ, he's smart enough that it doesn't worry me...don't get #3

Their offense CANNOT score unless they are running....slow them down and we got this!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 10 of the 30 Atlanta points are on the fast break.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looked like a good strip by Murray.

Good to see Wade hustling back on D.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like I'm the only one posting in the Playoffs forum thread, I guess I'll jump back here. 

Very happy to see Beasley start hitting some shots, he could be the key for us


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm telling you....this vodka is going down smooth...as long as we're winning, I'll keep it running


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that ball was 95% in.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO with another board, JJ's 2nd foul...keep attacking


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley way off on a J..

Horford with a rebound and jam..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why the foul = Beasley didn't box his man out....that **** pisses me off


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dqqq...3333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, a dumb shot by Flip and the Hawks get the rebound and SMith gets fouled.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice D there, too bad we couldn't grab the rebound..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rather get a travel than a fast break for the Hawks...good play


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If Wade can get hot here, we would do very well to pull away before the half.

DQ's hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Rather get a travel than a fast break for the Hawks...good play


Good point cause Johnson had leaked out and Wade would not have caught him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade isnt right, why did he pass up a point blank layup for that DQ 3? I just hope he is deferring, because aggressive Wade would never make that pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by DQ.

Damn, the Hawks came back quick.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Steal & score...DQ with 11


WE HAVE TO GET BACK ON D!!!! JO's 2nd foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the J....Flip Murray CANNOT guard you!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the steal, DQ with the lay-in. Nice break.

Aaand.. we can't get back on D again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet fade away by Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 2! He's hot! 10 point lead! Flip can't guard him!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade hits on a tough J!

And another one!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we cannot have those.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Not DQ's fault, but you really can't blame Beas on that either...he had to make the play, let's play D


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And we throw away the ball.. damn.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flip Murray cannot guard you....It's Your World Wade, Do the Damn Thing


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 333!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 333333333333333333333333333333333333333


UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

airrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr balll!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333 again!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> You see Wade's face right now? He's angry. I love it


:evil:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again 3333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade Again!!!!!!!!! 333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO draws the charge!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333

Hollllly ****!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade!!! Omg!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1 too many Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out to stay away from foul #3


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Reminds me of Jordan's game where he hits so many 3's that he just shrugs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-41 Miami at the half

Great half. Lets keep this up Miami!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL Haslem for 3..

THIS IS WADE'S HOUSE!!!

I said about 10 minutes earlier, if Wade gets hot we'd do great to run away before the half - we did just that!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's right D-Wade, you dont want to upset Zo :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Like i Said, if i know Dwyane Wade, we all know him here on this board..He scores 40+ tonight..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I think everyone here in this forum knows that if DQ is hitting his shots, we are a VERY tough team. (plus it doesn't hurt when Wade is hitting nonstop 3's)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> 1 too many Wade...


Dont mind him taking that at all, b/c if he woulda missed tha tlast one we would've prob said the same thing that it was 1 too many u know..Half tiem came to early for us tonight..Wade was feeling it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got sloppy late in the half with rebounding. That's something we definitely have to clean up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> That's right D-Wade, you dont want to upset Zo :laugh:


Yea Zo is in attendance...

If we win, I'm leaving after school on Friday, coming down to Miami for Game #3. NEVER seen the Heat lose a Home playoff game. I brought back the '06 superstition traditions, and we're back! 

Anybody else ****ing loving this? I forgot how good it feels to watch the Heat play (good) in the playoffs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Dont mind him taking that at all, b/c if he woulda missed tha tlast one we would've prob said the same thing that it was 1 too many u know..Half tiem came to early for us tonight..Wade was feeling it


Nope, wasnt mad at all. He could have probably got a better shot off on Bibby though. But he probably didnt want to drive and maybe pick up a 3rd foul because of it.

It was good to see the Heat do just what I said earlier. Once Bibby got on Wade because of a switch, they cleared that side of the court for Wade to go 1 on 1 with him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Nope, wasnt mad at all. He could have probably got a better shot off on Bibby though. But he probably didnt want to drive and maybe pick up a 3rd foul because of it.
> 
> It was good to see the Heat do just what I said earlier. Once Bibby got on Wade because of a switch, they cleared that side of the court for Wade to go 1 on 1 with him.


Yeah, sorry i didnt mean that in an offensive way, i jsut meant ot say it in general.:tumbleweed:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gotta remember this though fellas...

We're only 1/2 way home. We still gotta win the 2nd half.

I don't want us to fade (remember in the '06 playoffs, we never lost a game we were leading at half), let's send a message on our way back to Miami. Game #1 was a fluke. Let's make the Hawks question whether or not they can win in Miami.

Keep controlling the glass. Limit turnovers. and Be Aggressive. If we don't let them run (rebound & low TOs), they can't beat us in their 1/2 court offense. Let's start it up again INSIDE then OUT, we made great adjustments on both ends (pack the lane on D), we might have questioned Spo, but he (or Riles?) made the correct changes.

Here's to an amazing 2nd half! GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah, sorry i didnt mean that in an offensive way, i jsut meant ot say it in general.:tumbleweed:


I didnt take it in an offensive way at all eace:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Inside/Out again....Here we go!

JO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario to UD for the J


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** you J-Smith! UD runs this ****!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice turn-around by JO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, UD....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This is the playoffs UD's gotta fnish that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO is going strong today boys! 3rd foul on Bibby


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice execution, Haslem ****s up tho lol..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why are we trapping so hard? Another open look for Bibby? Play the screen hard, but don't double him...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ's 4th! LET'S GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the J


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo on the mic!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Johnson picks up his 4th.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby is killin us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't slack on D guys...it's a long ways to go before it's 1-1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap, this is intense.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for his 5th 333!!!

I know Horford's big but keep that dude off the ****ing glass!

Damn nice play by Smoove & Marvin.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Timeout.

Take out Rio.

Put in DQ or Moon. Switch Wade to Bibby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario takes a rushed shot on one end and gets beat on D on the other.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

**** Bibby hits a J on the run, lead down to 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We knew theyd make a run. Time to push the lead back to above 10. Bibby is killin it. We have JJ in foul trouble.

Time to strike guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still a 10pt game. Heat need to withstand the obvious run the home team will make.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Mario takes a rushed shot on one end and gets beat on D on the other.


He's a rookie. I think he is doing pretty good for what I expect from him, but I would like him to step it up on Bibby


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

They made their punch, now we gotta throw one back.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mo Evans in...let's abuse him



Wade for 22222222222222


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade nails the jumper!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice layup b JO


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Look at JO! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WADE! Mo Evans can't guard him! All DAy!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

A little kid just said "wow" after Wade's last shot lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JO strong to the rim!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good foul by Jermaine, liking his activity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO working hard on the glass. I love it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO to the line :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DAMN i though that would drop!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pass the damn ball JO!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Attack Mo Evans....

Beas has to stay on his feet...nice bucket by J-Smith


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good drive by Beasley, good tip by JO.

Josh Smith and1..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If they call every game from here on out this tight, we will win this series b/c we can shoot FT's, and they can't...

If we can keep getting Bibby to switch Bibby onto Wade, we're looking good


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley piss-poor defense...that's too easy!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beassss for 3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 33333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley swatted by Smoove..

Beasley for 333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bad decision by Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dqqq 33333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flip for 3....awful end to the 3rd quarter...

we got all out of order on our matchups, and it cost us....up 11 at the end of the quarter

83-72...Hawks score the last 11 points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible end to the 3rd. This team just cant make it easy.

Still up 11. No need to worry. Just answer their run like we did earlier.

Last thing we needed though is for Flip to start getting hot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a good way to end the quarter.. Good movement and patience by Atlanta thou.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So does Wade start this quarter on the bench?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario
DQ
Moon
Beasley
Jamaal

Hope they can keep this lead :uhoh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Realistically...

they really didn't take away our lead in the 3rd

Let's start strong so we can give Dwyane a little rest


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game would be over with if we could just rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What are you doing, Mario?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chalmers mistakes are killing us....rookie PG in the playoffs doesn't work


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Moooooooooooon 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 333333

We're lucky we're hot from 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 333!!!

Damn they're giving Bibby the call on every bump - its Mike Bibby, wtf..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I Love Magloire! Hard Foul! **** Yea!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smith has got to get ejected for that


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll be posting in the play-off board coz all ur early feeds are ruining my fun..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Magloire would ruin Smith's life....throw him out for his own safety!

Don't take Jamaal out!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I didn't see Chalmers do anything to deserve a tech, anyone see anything?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-EAsy!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasssssssssssssssssssssssley! Smith can't guard you homie!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We gotta get to 105....that's our magic number


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon has struggled from keeping Johnson out of the paint in the 2 games so far.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jsmith out....Horford in

If he's guarding Beas, attack him all day


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beassssssssssssssssssley all over Horford's ***!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bibby isnt missing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Timeout: Wade has gotta come back in, let's finish this. Chalmers has gotta find a way to slow down Bibby. Although, I think Bibby as a scorer is our advantage, but let's see how this plays out!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder who comes out right now? Mario or Moon?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I think Moon is doing a good job.


Only thing I'm concerned about is we are hitting all of our 3's and FT's, yet it's still a game. I can't figure out how they are staying in it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley is scoring easy buckets on Atlanta the last few minutes.

Get Wade back in!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

myst said:


> I think Moon is doing a good job.
> 
> 
> Only thing I'm concerned about is we are hitting all of our 3's and FT's, yet it's still a game. I can't figure out how they are staying in it.


They're nailing shots too, just not consistently but in spurts. That and rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I think Moon is doing a good job.
> 
> 
> Only thing I'm concerned about is we are hitting all of our 3's and FT's, yet it's still a game. I can't figure out how they are staying in it.


2nd chance points and 6 more points from the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very bad possession...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man i have such a sick feeling in my gut. Cmon Heat!

Wade needs to close this game out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's what I'm saying...JO isn't going to beat a guy from 16 feet out. Pass it out, re-post, and get the ball back.

J Smith back in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We control the glass = We Win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whew! Bibby was wiiide open....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ hits...here's their punch

Let's respond


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good hustle


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is intense!

JO to the line after the timeout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> That's what I'm saying...JO isn't going to beat a guy from 16 feet out. Pass it out, re-post, and get the ball back.


Yeah, he just doesnt have the quickness any more to beat a guy off the dribble from that far out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO seems like hes playing a decent game, just needs to keep Horford off the glass. Hes scoring, passing and blockin shots though which is great to see.

Do Beas's cornrows looks absurd? :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We just have to control the game....slow it down, control the glass, don't turn the ball over...

When we slow them down, the game is in our hands

I really think if we win tonight, we can take 2 in Miami...our adjustments have completely owned Mike Woodson. 

Let's get to the next timeout at under 3 minutes, if we're up around 7-8 points at that point, we're OK


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again with the ****ing rebounding. And now Wade has 5 fouls.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice play by Flip...

I hate those hard traps we're using...just help on the screen and get back to your man...

Wade's 5th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Spoelstra what the hell? You can't take Wade out there...he's gotta play with 5.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU hits...i wish Beasley was in without Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD big shot!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

In-****ing-Tangibles!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo brings Wade back in.

Lets shut the door boys, come on!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

They call him... tangibles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebound!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bring in Jamaal...They cant hit FT's!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good job drawing the foul Jamario!

Horford's 5th!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon to the line. Great drive by him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BANK! Wade hits!

ahahahhahhahahhaha

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!!


YEssssss


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr Dwyane Wade shuttin the door!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade walks to the bench like he meant to do that :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss UD! Great board!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we got lucky there....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We play smart basketball and this game is OURS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333333333333333333

DAGGER!!!!! 

15 3's in the game! mg:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

GAME OVER BABY!!!

POTG- Wade
SOTG- Cook/Haslem


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I knew that was going in the moment it left Wade's hands..This is a huge steal, HUGE. We need to take care of business at home now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SOTG- 3pt line :clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh the irony (or Ira-ny...oh god...) - Ira questioned the Heat's 3pt shooters yesterday and now we get rod hot :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon's rebounding was HUGE tonight.

JO hits the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again! Captain Clutch!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win! :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did Wade hand TI the ball there at the end? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat Win!

1-1 Baby!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This game was huge for Cooks confidence..WE could REALLY use his 3..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> GAME OVER BABY!!!
> 
> POTG- Wade
> SOTG- Cook/Haslem


and JO. I cant pick between the 3 of them.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, JO too. This was a total team effort. I don't think anybody played bad today, (except maybe Chalmers)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIR!

I will eat Burger King

I will wear my UD jersey on the road

I will drink vodka like it's my job

back to '06...HEAT WIN! I LOVE THE PLAYOFFS! HOME COURT ADVANTAGE IS OURS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah its gonna be a tough SOTG this time around 

Cook burying 6 threes and busting out of the slump, JO's offense and shot blocking, UD's timely jumpers and rebounds...great game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll go with DQ for SOTG, just cause he was a major part of our 3-pt barrage tonight.

But in reality, JO & UD probably gave us more all-round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIR!
> 
> I will eat Burger King
> 
> ...


:champagne:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its amazing how different a team we are when DQ is hitting those 3's.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIR!
> 
> I will eat Burger King
> 
> ...


I got the beer... it tastes so good when it hits your lips


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Cant wait to watch the game in Miami..hopefully the crowd is wild and hte blackout looks good


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If I told you Magloire played 11 minutes, had 0 points, 0 rebounds and 1 assists would you believe me? What an impact he made even though he did nothing in the box score.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Cant wait to watch the game in Miami..hopefully the crowd is wild and hte blackout looks good


**** IT!

If I have to drink solo for 8+ hours, I'll be there on Saturday night.

I've got the Heat playoff fever again. I believe in my superstitious Heat playoffs traditions. White Haslem, + alcohol. I've never seen the Heat lose a HOME playoffs game. LET'S GO!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Also, I think JO just won SOTG.

37 min, 6-9 fg, 7-8 ft, 6 reb, 3 ast, 1 steal, 4 blocks, and a team leading (yes higher then Wade) +19 +/- for the game.


Also, Chalmers had 7 assists and only 2 TO, and was a +4, so he didn't have a bad game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: Oh god...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, 12,7 and 3 is good enough for him to keep it. No matter how bad it looks :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I change my vote from DQ to JO actually.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i don't give a **** who the SOTG is...

I'm confirming AAA on Saturday, 8+ hours of driving, but last time I drove down that far for the Heat...........we won the TITLE!

GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its tough. JO and DQ were great. We dont win without either of them, obviously. 

JO was huge in allowing Miami to keep the tempo they played for pretty much the entire game. So its got to be him.

But that doesnt take away from DQ's great game. 

Gotta go with JO though. An inside presence is so big come playoff time and he gave it to us tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Co-SOTG? Can we do that?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rotations were 10 times better. Nearly perfect this game and it showed. Rebounding was improved.

The only thing i'm not thrilled with this game was the transition defense. We're not getting back quick enough and giving up too many lay ups.

Other than that, grand performance. As Wade goes so goes the Heat. We're a different offense when DQs hitting. Please keep it up dude


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley has to change the hair. Just horrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Hopefully he just shaves it...thatd be an ideal scenario.

He looks like Ira Newble :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The tempo was slowed yet the Hawks still managed to get 25 fast break points. That plus the bad rebounding which led to so many 2nd chance points are two areas that still need to be addressed.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> ^ Hopefully he just shaves it...thatd be an ideal scenario.
> 
> He looks like Ira Newble :laugh:


Tell him that and he will cut it off lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MB30 said:


> ^ Hopefully he just shaves it...thatd be an ideal scenario.
> 
> He looks like Ira Newble :laugh:


Seriously.. :laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Keep feeding JO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami is 18-1 all time in the playoffs, when Wade scores 30pts.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> O'Neal conducted his postgame interviews at his locker in Indiana Pacers shorts, the team he played with for eight years.


WTF?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats weird...ah well

JO is getting my vote for SOTG after a bit of thought. He played very well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> WTF?


my guess would be those are his lucky shorts. It worked tonight. 

When Atlanta kept coming back cutting down our lead i was slamming my head against the table. man i was nervous. Miami closed out it at the end and we took home court advantage. Its gonna be crazy here in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, that's what i'm thinking too about them being good luck shorts for him.

Here's some props for Spo from Ethan Skolnick's blog


> A playoff series starts when the road team wins a game.
> 
> This is a series, and I still believe that it's going 7.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of :wtf:, why the hell was Wade wearing his knee pads inside out?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Speaking of :wtf:, why the hell was Wade wearing his knee pads inside out?


ah, that was the lucky 3 point shot Wade hit at the buzzer. holy ****ing ****, i was simultaneously glad and angry after it happened.:laugh: Glad it went in and angry at the Wade iso, dribbling and dribbling the entire shot clock while the other 4 guys stood and watched at a crucial moment of the game. ****....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I saw him wearing those and wasn't a fan, don't look good. I thought they were just grey, didn't think they were inside out. Here's an amzing stat, idk if somobe already pointed it out but Wade had only 2 pts with in 15 ft...wow, if you told me that fact I say we lose forsure


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Co-SOTG? Can we do that?


JO.

And Beasley lose the rows bring back the mini-fro.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Did Wade hand TI the ball there at the end? :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> JO.
> 
> And Beasley lose the rows bring back the mini-fro.


I miss the Jewfro.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wade3 said:


>


lol


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That looks like the best moment in T.I's life with the expression that he has


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Something I didn't like about when Wade was out was is before Haslem hit both shots, we ran the offense well and Chalmers both times came off a high screen and was alone... And passed.

I wish he would have taken those shots. I am glad Haslem hit them, but Chalmers showed against the Celtics when was out that he himself is a very good pick and roll guys. If we're going to do something in the playoffs, we need Chalmers to make some big plays. I said it before the series started and stick by the idea Chalmers will make a huge game changing play or series of plays to win us a game before all is said and done.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers does need to step it up, he prides himself on being a big game player - he'll find himself. I think he's gonna play much better at home.

I didnt mind the Wade kneepads look - hey he played well, it looked a little old school. Just needs to get the bald Wade and im happy :laugh:.

Beas should grow his hair out and rock the Brian Grant. Lest we forget - I loved the Rasta Masta.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't care too much about Wade's kneepads but Beasley's hair, really..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That dunk Jermaine did in the 1st half was so huge...faaaaaaaaark, i love it.

Beas's hair doesnt look as ridiculous in this pic:









but it does look horrid in others...so not sure what to make of it all really.

Bottom line, as long as our guys are playing well, they can do whatever the **** they want :laugh:


----------

